# Old Coleman lantern value?



## Jethro Bodean (Aug 9, 2020)

I just inherited these 2 old lanterns.  Is anyone familiar with the value of these as a collectors item?  

I am pretty sure both of them are at least 30 years old, but that is about all I know about their history.   I have no use for them at all, personally, as I have a propane Coleman for the very rare times I use a regular lantern while camping.  Most of the time, I grab my solar-charged waterproof LED lanterns, for that purpose.

Before I take them apart, clean them up and see if they work, then make repairs (if necessary) to get them to work, I just wanted to find out if that much effort might be worth the trouble.  I'm just wondering if I should just list them "as is", or if it might be worth the trouble to get them looking spiffy and working, before selling them.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 9, 2020)

I saw one in the market place a few days back. $25


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2020)

Check on eBay for a potential price match.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 9, 2020)

They usually go for around $20 each.  I have a couple i keep in the barn for just in case the electricity goes out for a couple of months.  I am afraid that technology has passed them by unless batteries become unavailable.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Check on eBay for a potential price match.



I checked out of curiosity and they range in price from 20 to 80+ depending on age, style, and rarity.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 9, 2020)

the only ones worth a lot of money are the old brass ones.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2020)

bilgerat said:


> the only ones worth a lot of money are the old brass ones.





gobbleinwoods said:


> I checked out of curiosity and they range in price from 20 to 80+ depending on age, style, and rarity.


The old red ones with a box that looked new were outrageous!!!!! The green ones like gobble said 20 to 80 with most around 20 to 30.


----------



## normaldave (Aug 9, 2020)

I've got a green one from the late 60's early 70's.  Had it in the family since it was new.  Takes a fair amount of work to keep it going, but it always starts a conversation on the campground.  Nothing beats that old gas/hissing flamethrowing sound, and the warm, yellow glow, but bright light output still amazes the youngsters.

In short, it's worth more for old school tech fun than resale.
Coleman lantern 1961-1970


----------



## DannyW (Aug 10, 2020)

In case you didn't know, Coleman stamps the date on the bottom. Sometimes it's the full year like "1963" and other times it's just "63".

I picked up a neat one at a garage sale a few years back. It's dated 1958 and is olive colored instead of the normal forest green or firehouse red. It also has a small funnel attached by a chain lanyard. Nice display piece.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 10, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I checked out of curiosity and they range in price from 20 to 80+ depending on age, style, and rarity.


Did ya filter to the solds or was ya looking at listings?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> Did ya filter to the solds or was ya looking at listings?



Just listings


----------



## specialk (Aug 10, 2020)

I still got a half dozen....used them for night fishing....would put alum foil around half the globe to throw light out toward water and not blind u while fishing....good times....


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Aug 10, 2020)

I use coleman lanterns every year.
Yours were stored with new mantles.
I’d wipe them down, wash the tank with coleman fuel, check or replace the pump plunger and fill it up about halfway and light it.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 10, 2020)

The one with the larger top is more desirable for some of the collectors,  I've seen them listed on CL and Ebay,  some people collect them , but usually not the common models,  I've still got a couple,  but I've switched over to the small LED lanterns now,  take up less space, and put out just as much light without the noise .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2020)

Well, this proves my son right. He says everything we have is vintage. We have two just like the ones pictured and still use them when camping.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 10, 2020)

The cost of lantern fuel would keep me from using mine ,,, even if I hadn't switched over to LED lanterns,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 10, 2020)

I have a pile of those somewhere that I haven't even thought about using since they came out with the propane ones long ago. Pain in the butt to fill, have to carry a jug of fuel, have to pump them, the seal in the pump is always going bad, the regulators are always going bad or stopped up by mud daubers, and they tend to spontaneously burst into flame for no reason.


----------



## Jethro Bodean (Aug 10, 2020)

One definitely has a 1975 on the bottom, and the other one has a 65, which I presume is 1965.

Having experienced Coleman lantern and backpacking stove's propensity for spontaneously igniting things around them on fire (I once almost lit Cohutta on fire with a Coleman backpacking stove), I have no desire at all to go find and buy Coleman fuel, then mess around with these, so I will just sell them "as is".

I was hoping to find out that they might have some value to them, but I doubt I will get enough $$ from them to even cover the hassle of selling them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2020)

They're thousands of 'em out there, very few are "vintage..."


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 10, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just listings


Filter to solds and you can see the real picture. You are close tho. And they sell _*fast*_


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 10, 2020)

Jethro Bodean said:


> One definitely has a 1975 on the bottom, and the other one has a 65, which I presume is 1965.
> 
> Having experienced Coleman lantern and backpacking stove's propensity for spontaneously igniting things around them on fire (I once almost lit Cohutta on fire with a Coleman backpacking stove), I have no desire at all to go find and buy Coleman fuel, then mess around with these, so I will just sell them "as is".
> 
> I was hoping to find out that they might have some value to them, but I doubt I will get enough $$ from them to even cover the hassle of selling them.


I’d sell them quickly on EBay. That’s my part time gig


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 10, 2020)

I like those things , they bring back good memories . Another issue with them is the mantle is fragile .


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Aug 10, 2020)

Not worth much, the only ones that have value are far older and brass...but they are easy to clean up and use...they are not dangerous...but with LEDs and batteries, the old gas lanterns just aren't as practical anymore to me...


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 10, 2020)

I have 2 on hand...my big one needs a little work but the smaller on is fine.  I keep them in the plastic case when not in use.  Date the top of your fuel can when you open them....it is only good for a year after opening.  Dump the fuel from the tank once a year too.  The newer ones run on unleaded too.  My camp stove is propane and I have devices to refill them from bigger tanks.



Jethro Bodean said:


> I doubt I will get enough $$ from them to even cover the hassle of selling them.


----------



## DannyW (Aug 10, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have a pile of those somewhere that I haven't even thought about using since they came out with the propane ones long ago. Pain in the butt to fill, have to carry a jug of fuel, have to pump them, the seal in the pump is always going bad, the regulators are always going bad or stopped up by mud daubers, and they tend to spontaneously burst into flame for no reason.



Yeah, It's interesting how many people have switched over to propane. I did this 20 years ago with both my lanterns and stove. Used the gasoline models for 30 years and then gave up...got tired of coming home from a camping trip with no eyebrows.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 11, 2020)

I've seen some pretty cool conversions of those old things.  If you're DIY handy, you might consider a project of converting one into a 120v lamp.  It would be cool decor in a man cave or hanging on the porch.


----------



## Jethro Bodean (Aug 11, 2020)

Someone drove 45 minutes each way today to give me $40 for the pair.  He is a hobbiest collector, and was very happy, so I presume that was quite a fair price.  I'm happy because I didn't go through too much hassle.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 11, 2020)

good deal...I wasn't far off that pricing


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 12, 2020)

I don't know what they are worth but Jeff Foxworthy may be able to help. He has a new show.


----------



## Israel (Aug 12, 2020)

normaldave said:


> I've got a green one from the late 60's early 70's.  Had it in the family since it was new.  Takes a fair amount of work to keep it going, but it always starts a conversation on the campground.  Nothing beats that old gas/hissing flamethrowing sound, and the warm, yellow glow, but bright light output still amazes the youngsters.
> 
> In short, it's worth more for old school tech fun than resale.
> Coleman lantern 1961-1970



My recollections precisely...



> Nothing beats that old gas/hissing flamethrowing sound, and the warm, yellow glow, but bright light output still amazes the youngsters.



good times...


----------

